# Solarmodule automatisch in reihe oder parallel schalten



## Caroline15 (2 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

Wie kann man Solarmodule automatisch in Reihe oder Parallel zusammenschalten?
Gibt es da eine Lösung?

Das Ganze soll morgens und Richtung abends die Solar Module so zusammengeschaltet werden, um die meiste Energiemenge zu erhalten.
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da?

Ich habe ein Victron MPPT (250/100-Tr VE.Can) und diese SunPower 400w Maxeon 3 Module.
Man könnte so viel Solarmodule zusammenschalten, dass es am Abend und am Morgen 250 Volt gibt.
Kommt mehr Sonne rein, wird es parallelgeschaltet.

Frage, wie könnte man das Ganze aufbauen?


----------



## JoGi65 (2 Oktober 2021)

Du brauchst die Solarmodule nicht umschalten.
Dein Laderegler sucht automatisch den optimalen Arbeitspunkt der Module um die maximale Leistung zu bekommen.
Je nach Deiner Akkuspannung, können entsprechend viele Module verwendet werden.

Bei 12 V gehören 3 in Serie.
Bei 24 V 2 x 3 serielle parallel usw.

Welche Akkuspannung hast Du und wieviele Module?


----------



## Caroline15 (2 Oktober 2021)




----------



## Caroline15 (2 Oktober 2021)

3,2 V / 280 Ah

Dieses Akku habe ich geplant



			3,2v, 280ah - Google Suche


----------



## Caroline15 (2 Oktober 2021)

Mehr wie 45 Stück / 400 Wp Module darf ich sicherlich nicht verwenden

Victron MPPT (250/100-Tr VE.Can) und diese SunPower 400w Maxeon 3 Module.


----------



## JoGi65 (2 Oktober 2021)

3,2V ist eine Zelle.
Welche gesamt Akkuspannung hast Du, bzw. für was ist das Ganze überhaupt. Haus Insel,  Auto,  Boot?
Wer baut es Dir zusammen?


----------



## Caroline15 (2 Oktober 2021)

Welche gesamt Akkuspannung hast Du,
bzw. für was ist das Ganze überhaupt.

Haus 48 Volt
Insel, ja geplant

Werkstatt Gebäude 2 48 Volt

Auto, 
Transporter / Wohnmobil 12 Volt
(mit 5000 VA Wechselrichter und 2. Lichtmaschine mit 180 A)

Boot? nein



Wer baut es Dir zusammen? ich selbst


----------



## JoGi65 (2 Oktober 2021)

Bei 48V kannst Du auf pro 250/100-Tr VE.Can *12 Module* anschließen.
Jeweils drei in Serie und das ganze 4x parallel.
Dann brauchst Du noch ein BMS für die balancierung der Zellen etc.

Falls Dir hier nicht noch jemand antwortet, solltest Du Deine Fragen im Photovoltaikforum stellen. Dort gibt es Inselspezialisten, die Dir das richtige BMS nennen können, und sicher besser beraten als ich.

Wenn Du kein Elektriker oder ähnliches bist, würde ich davon abraten, diese Akkus selber zusammenzuschalten.
Bei einem Entladestrom von 1C also 280A und einem wesentlich höheren Kurzschlussstrom ist es, wenn Du einen Fehler machst, kein Kindergeburtstag. Auch nicht bei Kleinspannung!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Oktober 2021)

Wundert mich immer wieder, wie sich manche "Caravanspezialisten"
in so "Stromthemen" immer wieder an "Urban-Legends" festbeissen können.

Folgendes Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung:
du hast zum Beispiel 3 Solarmodule, jedes bringt als einzelnes 20V 10A.
Wenn du die Parallel Schaltest hast du: 20V und 30A.
Wenn du die in Reihe Schaltest hast du: 60V und 10A.
Jetzt Rechnen wir mal die Parallel Variante durch: 20Vx30A= 600W
Dann Rechnen wir die Reihenschaltung dagegen: 60Vx10A= 600W
Unterschied = 0
Ich wähle meine Solarladeregler immer so aus, dass ich so viel wie möglich in Reihe hängen kann.
Dadurch spart man sich viel Kupfer und Spannungsfall zwischen Modulen und Laderegler.

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: Und wenn man so wenig Ahnung von der Materie hat,
sollte man von solchen Sachen echt besser die Finger weg lassen!


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2021)

Ich glaube das ganze stammt noch aus den Urzeiten der PV-Anlagen als Regler noch keine Intelligenz hatten und keine Bypass-Dioden in den Modulen verbaut waren.
Wenn ich so manche Camper-Umbauten auf Youtube sehe, dann wunder ich mich immer wieder über die Sorglosigkeit beim Umgang mit Li-Batterien.


----------

